# الناس بتاكل عيالها



## AHMED (1 مارس 2006)

*الناس بتاكل عيالها*


لا ادري من اين ابدأ 
ولكن ارجوا التعليق


ِفْرُ الْمُلُوكِ الثَّانِي 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ 


28ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا الْمَلِكُ: [مَا لَكِ؟] فَقَالَتْ: [هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ قَالَتْ لِي: هَاتِي ابْنَكِ فَنَأْكُلَهُ الْيَوْمَ ثُمَّ نَأْكُلَ ابْنِي غَداً. 29فَسَلَقْنَا ابْنِي وَأَكَلْنَاهُ. ثُمَّ قُلْتُ لَهَا فِي الْيَوْمِ الآخَرِ: هَاتِي ابْنَكِ فَنَأْكُلَهُ فَخَبَّأَتِ ابْنَهَا].​


----------



## AHMED (1 مارس 2006)

بقول الناس بتاكل عيالها​


----------



## My Rock (1 مارس 2006)

هل هو امر من الله بأكل الاطفال؟ 
كل ما في الامر, قصة عن أمرأءة اكلت طفلها في وقت المجاعة

الناس تفعل هوايل, فيها الي يقتل اخوه و الي يغتصب اخته, فهل هذا يعني  شيئا بالنسبة الى الله؟ هل يقلل من قيمة الله؟ متلا اصبحت اعمال الناس تأثر على قداسة الله؟


----------



## AHMED (2 مارس 2006)

> هل هو امر من الله بأكل الاطفال؟
> كل ما في الامر, قصة عن أمرأءة اكلت طفلها في وقت المجاعة



لا ادري لما تتحدث بطريقة تشعرني انها اكلت كيلوا كباب من  الجزار اللي  تحت العمارة

اقول اكلت ابنها




> لناس تفعل هوايل, فيها الي يقتل اخوه و الي يغتصب اخته, فهل هذا يعني شيئا بالنسبة الى الله؟ هل يقلل من قيمة الله؟ متلا اصبحت اعمال الناس تأثر على قداسة الله؟




وهل قداسة الله في رأيك تجعله يحكي قصة ليس لها عبرة
وان كان هناك عبرة اين ​هيا


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2006)

*اليس الاجدر ان تقرأ النص كاملا لتفهم؟*

*24وبَعدَ ذلِكَ حشَدَ بَنهَدَدُ مَلِكُ آرامَ جيشَهُ وصَعِدَ إلى السَّامِرةِ وحاصَرَها. 25فأدَّى الحِصارُ إلى مجاعةٍ شديدةٍ، حتى صارَ رأْسُ الحمارِ بِثَمانينَ مِنَ الفِضَّةِ، ورُبعُ فَرْخ الحمامِ الأبيضِ بِخمسةٍ مِنَ الفِضَّةِ. 26وبينَما كانَ مَلِكُ إِسرائيلَ عابِرًا على السُّورِ، إذا باَمرأةٍ صرَخت إليهِ تقولُ: «أغِثْني يا سيِّدي المَلِكُ». 27فقالَ لها: «لم يُغِثْكِ الرّبُّ، فَمِنْ أينَ أُغيثُكِ أنا؟ أمِنَ البيدَرِ أم مِنَ المَعصرةِ؟» 28ثُمَ سألَها: «ما بِكِ؟» فأجابَت: «قالَت لي هذِهِ المرأةُ: هاتي إبنَكِ فنَأْكُلَهُ، وغدًا نأْكُلُ إبني. 29فطَبَخنا إبني وأكلْناهُ، وقُلتُ لها في اليومِ الثَّاني: هاتي إبنَكِ لِنَأكُلَهُ فأخفَتْهُ». 30فلمَّا سَمِعَ المَلِكُ كلامَ المرأةِ مزَّقَ ثيابَهُ وهوَ عابِرٌ على السُّورِ، فنظَرَ الشَّعبُ إليهِ فإذا على جسَدِهِ مِسْحٌ مِنْ تَحتِ ثيابِهِ. 31وقالَ المَلِكُ: «الويلُ لي مِنَ اللهِ إنْ بَقيَ رأْسُ أليشَعَ بنِ يوشافاطَ علَيهِ اليومَ».*
*32وكانَ أليشَعُ جالسًا في بَيتِهِ والشُّيوخ معَهُ، فأرسَلَ إليهِ المَلِكُ واحدًا مِنْ رِجالِهِ. فقَبلَ أنْ يَصِلَ الرَّسولُ إليهِ قالَ لِلشُّيوخ: «أرَأيتُم كيفَ أرسَلَ ذلِكَ المُجرِمُ رَجلاً لِيقطَعَ رأسي؟ والآنَ متى جاءَ، فاَغلِقوا البابَ في وجهِهِ ولا تَدَعوهُ يدخلُ.*



*غضب ملك اسرائيل على اليشع و اراد قتله و اليشع الذي كان قد وبخه سابقا على الوثنية, ز جاءت المجاعة حتى ينتهبوا لذلك *
*فطالي اليشع ان يرفع المجاعة, لكن اليشع رفض الى ان يظهر التأديب ثماره*
*اذ هذا النوع من المجاعات قد سبق موسى و انذر به (تثنية 28  : 56  ـ 57)*
*و اليشع ايضا انذر, لكن الملك في يأسه يهدد اليشع *
*فما اسهل ان نلوم الاخرين و ما اشعب ان نلوم نفسنا و هنا نجد ملك شره واضح يلوم قديس نبي لله بصلوته يحفظ البلد و الملك*


----------



## AHMED (4 مارس 2006)

واين العبره هنا​


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2006)

أعد قرأءة التالي يا عزيزي




			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *اليس الاجدر ان تقرأ النص كاملا لتفهم؟*
> 
> *24وبَعدَ ذلِكَ حشَدَ بَنهَدَدُ مَلِكُ آرامَ جيشَهُ وصَعِدَ إلى السَّامِرةِ وحاصَرَها. 25فأدَّى الحِصارُ إلى مجاعةٍ شديدةٍ، حتى صارَ رأْسُ الحمارِ بِثَمانينَ مِنَ الفِضَّةِ، ورُبعُ فَرْخ الحمامِ الأبيضِ بِخمسةٍ مِنَ الفِضَّةِ. 26وبينَما كانَ مَلِكُ إِسرائيلَ عابِرًا على السُّورِ، إذا باَمرأةٍ صرَخت إليهِ تقولُ: «أغِثْني يا سيِّدي المَلِكُ». 27فقالَ لها: «لم يُغِثْكِ الرّبُّ، فَمِنْ أينَ أُغيثُكِ أنا؟ أمِنَ البيدَرِ أم مِنَ المَعصرةِ؟» 28ثُمَ سألَها: «ما بِكِ؟» فأجابَت: «قالَت لي هذِهِ المرأةُ: هاتي إبنَكِ فنَأْكُلَهُ، وغدًا نأْكُلُ إبني. 29فطَبَخنا إبني وأكلْناهُ، وقُلتُ لها في اليومِ الثَّاني: هاتي إبنَكِ لِنَأكُلَهُ فأخفَتْهُ». 30فلمَّا سَمِعَ المَلِكُ كلامَ المرأةِ مزَّقَ ثيابَهُ وهوَ عابِرٌ على السُّورِ، فنظَرَ الشَّعبُ إليهِ فإذا على جسَدِهِ مِسْحٌ مِنْ تَحتِ ثيابِهِ. 31وقالَ المَلِكُ: «الويلُ لي مِنَ اللهِ إنْ بَقيَ رأْسُ أليشَعَ بنِ يوشافاطَ علَيهِ اليومَ».*
> *32وكانَ أليشَعُ جالسًا في بَيتِهِ والشُّيوخ معَهُ، فأرسَلَ إليهِ المَلِكُ واحدًا مِنْ رِجالِهِ. فقَبلَ أنْ يَصِلَ الرَّسولُ إليهِ قالَ لِلشُّيوخ: «أرَأيتُم كيفَ أرسَلَ ذلِكَ المُجرِمُ رَجلاً لِيقطَعَ رأسي؟ والآنَ متى جاءَ، فاَغلِقوا البابَ في وجهِهِ ولا تَدَعوهُ يدخلُ.*
> ...


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

 فين العبره هنا  من قصص لا تدل الا على الجهل 
وبالرغم من المجاعات التى تعيشها دول افريقيا لم نجد يوما ان امراه اكلت ابنها 
من يصدق ان المراه التى كرمها الله تالكل ابنها 
من يعتقد ان هذه القصه حقيقيه اصلا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



ahmed قال:


> لا ادري لما تتحدث بطريقة تشعرني انها اكلت كيلوا كباب من  الجزار اللي  تحت العمارة
> 
> اقول اكلت ابنها
> 
> ...


*
راجع تاريخ المجاعات فى مصر فى كتب المقريزى وأنت ستعلم أن المصريون فعلوا ذلك فى أزمنة المجاعات*


----------



## أَمَة (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> فين العبره هنا من قصص لا تدل الا على الجهل
> وبالرغم من المجاعات التى تعيشها دول افريقيا لم نجد يوما ان امراه اكلت ابنها
> من يصدق ان المراه التى كرمها الله تالكل ابنها
> من يعتقد ان هذه القصه حقيقيه اصلا


 

أخجل أن أكرر ما قلته لك في هذه المشاركة  
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1168803#post1168803
لعلك في هذه المرة لم تقرأ لأن شرح الزعيم كان بحروف صغيرة
وها اعيد كتابته لك بحروف أكبر فتقرأه في هذه المرة
لعلك تفهم العبرى وتعرف أين يكمن الجهل 
لأن كل أناء ينضح بما في داخله

اليك النص

*غضب ملك اسرائيل على اليشع و اراد قتله و اليشع الذي كان قد وبخه سابقا على الوثنية, وجاءت المجاعة حتى ينتهبوا لذلك 
فطالب اليشع ان يرفع المجاعة, لكن اليشع رفض الى ان يظهر التأديب ثماره*
*اذ هذا النوع من المجاعات قد سبق موسى و انذر به (تثنية 28 : 56 ـ 57)*
*و اليشع ايضا انذر, لكن الملك في بأسه يهدد اليشع *
*فما اسهل ان نلوم الاخرين وما اصعب ان نلوم نفسنا و هنا نجد ملك شره واضح يلوم قديس نبي لله بصلوته يحفظ البلد و الملك* 

تأمل في الكلام الأخير في اللون البني لعل وعسى​


----------



## الحوت (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



> لا ادري لما تتحدث بطريقة تشعرني انها اكلت كيلوا كباب من  الجزار اللي  تحت العمارة
> 
> اقول اكلت ابنها
> 
> ...



*
يكفيك مراوغة لمجرد الطعن وليس السؤال والفهم !

الكتاب يتحدث عن مجاعه حصلت في السامره لدرجة ان الناس اصبحوا ياكلون ابنائهم وقد سبق وانبأ سفر التثنيه بحدوث هذا عندما يرفض شعب اسرائيل قيادة الله لهم ..


47 مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ لَمْ تَعْبُدِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ بِفَرَحٍ وَبِطِيبَةِ قَلْبٍ لِكَثْرَةِ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
48 تُسْتَعْبَدُ لأَعْدَائِكَ الَّذِينَ يُرْسِلُهُمُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكَ فِي جُوعٍ وَعَطَشٍ وَعُرْيٍ وَعَوَزِ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. فَيَجْعَلُ نِيرَ حَدِيدٍ عَلَى عُنُقِكَ حَتَّى يُهْلِكَكَ.
49 يَجْلِبُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكَ أُمَّةً مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ كَمَا يَطِيرُ النَّسْرُ، أُمَّةً لاَ تَفْهَمُ لِسَانَهَا،
50 أُمَّةً جَافِيَةَ الْوَجْهِ لاَ تَهَابُ الشَّيْخَ وَلاَ تَحِنُّ إِلَى الْوَلَدِ،
51 فَتَأْكُلُ ثَمَرَةَ بَهَائِمِكَ وَثَمَرَةَ أَرْضِكَ حَتَّى تَهْلِكَ، وَلاَ تُبْقِي لَكَ قَمْحًا وَلاَ خَمْرًا وَلاَ زَيْتًا، وَلاَ نِتَاجَ بَقَرِكَ وَلاَ إِنَاثَ غَنَمِكَ، حَتَّى تُفْنِيَكَ.
52 وَتُحَاصِرُكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ حَتَّى تَهْبِطَ أَسْوَارُكَ الشَّامِخَةُ الْحَصِينَةُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَثِقُ بِهَا فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِكَ. تُحَاصِرُكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ، فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ.
53 فَتَأْكُلُ ثَمَرَةَ بَطْنِكَ، لَحْمَ بَنِيكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي الْحِصَارِ وَالضِّيقَةِ الَّتِي يُضَايِقُكَ بِهَا عَدُوُّكَ.​*


----------



## الحوت (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> وبالرغم من المجاعات التى تعيشها دول افريقيا لم نجد يوما ان امراه اكلت ابنها
> من يصدق ان المراه التى كرمها الله تالكل ابنها
> من يعتقد ان هذه القصه حقيقيه اصلا


*
يا راجل قول كلام غير ده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









يا سبحان الله لن يتغير المسلم ابدا !

يعترض على ام اكلت ابنها وقت المجاعه كعقاب من الله محذرا شعب اسرائيل اذا عصوه كعقاب لهم متناسيا ان دينه الاسلامي الذي يعتنقه يامره بأكل لحوم البشر واباحته عند الضرورة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




راجع كمثال من عشرات الامثله :

فتاوى الأزهر من أحكام الممنوعات والمباحات
باب أكل لحم الآدمى ج7 ص217*


----------



## أَمَة (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

ردان رائعان أخي الحوت
لعل البعض يستفيد من شرحك في الرد الاول 
والبعض الآخر الذي لا يريد أن يفهم يخجل من نفسه 
لما اوردته في ردك الثاني

الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Hallelujah (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



الحوت قال:


> *
> يا راجل قول كلام غير ده
> 
> 
> ...



هذا هو صلب الموضوع اخي الحوت
اتمنى ان يراجعوا تلك الامور
التي تتكلم عن جواز اكل لحم البشر
بدل النق في عقاب لشعب عنيد هو يتحمل مسؤولية ما حصل له


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

*َقَالَ الشَّافِعِيّ : يَأْكُل لَحْم اِبْن آدَم . وَلَا يَجُوز لَهُ أَنْ يَقْتُل ذِمِّيًّا لِأَنَّهُ مُحْتَرَم الدَّم , وَلَا مُسْلِمًا وَلَا أَسِيرًا لِأَنَّهُ مَال الْغَيْر . فَإِنْ كَانَ حَرْبِيًّا أَوْ زَانِيًا مُحْصَنًا جَازَ قَتْله وَالْأَكْل مِنْهُ 

لا تعليق*


----------



## antonius (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

اوليس خالد بن الوليد بنفسه طبخ راس رجل واكله.. كان قد زنى بامرته ام انك نسيت او لا تعرف تلك القصص المثيرة للتقيؤ؟؟ ولم يكن وقتها مجاعة !!
مسكين المسلم!! 
لا يعرف عما يعترض حتى!! 
ربنا لم يُشَرِّع اكل البشر والاطفال...بينما ربك فعل..
عزيزي اقرأ...صدقني الرب اعطاك فرة لا تعوض بدخولك منتدانا


----------



## holiness (14 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

هو مشكلة المسلم فقط ان يعترض


----------



## enass (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> فين العبره هنا  من قصص لا تدل الا على الجهل
> وبالرغم من المجاعات التى تعيشها دول افريقيا لم نجد يوما ان امراه اكلت ابنها
> من يصدق ان المراه التى كرمها الله تالكل ابنها
> من يعتقد ان هذه القصه حقيقيه اصلا



*واليس الامهات التي تعرض ابناءها للبيع اسوأ من ان تأكل ابنها!!
او ع الاقل مساوي لهكذا حادثة
لا شيء مستحيل في ايامنا هذه الامهات تبع اولادها من اجل النقود
والفرق ان الام اكلت ابنها من اجل سد الجوع
الهدف واحد...*


----------



## Hallelujah (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



antonius قال:


> اوليس خالد بن الوليد بنفسه طبخ راس رجل واكله.. كان قد زنى بامرته ام انك نسيت او لا تعرف تلك القصص المثيرة للتقيؤ؟؟ ولم يكن وقتها مجاعة !!
> مسكين المسلم!!
> لا يعرف عما يعترض حتى!!
> ربنا لم يُشَرِّع اكل البشر والاطفال...بينما ربك فعل..
> عزيزي اقرأ...صدقني الرب اعطاك فرة لا تعوض بدخولك منتدانا



*صحيح انطونيوس لم تكن مجاعة
و سيف الله المسلول لم يقم بشيء سواء انه قدم قربان
ل الله الاله الوثني الذي يطلب مثل هذه القرابين*


----------



## لي شربل (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

*يا فاديا
أنا فوت بها الموضوع بالغلط
مو بقدر أشترك فيه بغير
ربنا يرحم شعبه *​


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



holiness قال:


> هو مشكلة المسلم فقط ان يعترض



*لا ياعزيزي اعترض كيفما تشاء
ولكن ليكن اعتراضك
معقول
فيه شئ من العقلانية
وان تكون قرأت النص والموضوع
التي تريد ان تعترض فيه
وتعمل عقلك علي التفكير
وليس الاعتراض​*


----------



## che guevara (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



الحوت قال:


> *
> يا راجل قول كلام غير ده
> 
> 
> ...


ملحوظه الصوره الموجوده غير حقيقه يا جماعه اوعى حد يصدق انها حقيقه ولو انته بتركز شويه صغيره كنت شوفت اسم الموقع الى على الصوره وكنت شوفت الحقوق بتاعته وهيقولك ان الصور دى كلها فوتوشوب . 
والموقع ملىء بالمزيد منها لان الموقع الفريد بالصور الفزيعه المخيفه لصور قتلى وجسس معظمها معمول بالبرامج . يريت تقرا عن الموقع قبل ما تجيب صوره منه ولينكه اهه 
www.rotten.com
ويار اجل قول كلام غير ده وبطل تضحك على الناس .


----------



## الحوت (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



che guevara قال:


> ملحوظه الصوره الموجوده غير حقيقه يا جماعه اوعى حد يصدق انها حقيقه ولو انته بتركز شويه صغيره كنت شوفت اسم الموقع الى على الصوره وكنت شوفت الحقوق بتاعته وهيقولك ان الصور دى كلها فوتوشوب .
> والموقع ملىء بالمزيد منها لان الموقع الفريد بالصور الفزيعه المخيفه لصور قتلى وجسس معظمها معمول بالبرامج . يريت تقرا عن الموقع قبل ما تجيب صوره منه ولينكه اهه
> www.rotten.com
> ويار اجل قول كلام غير ده وبطل تضحك على الناس .


*
والله لو تبطل شغل حلق حوش بكون افصل ..

علقت على الصورة واغلقت فمك بقفل بحجم راسك عن اباحة دينك لاكل لحوم البشر !

هل تجرأ ان تنكر يا تابع محمد مجهول الاب ان دينك حلل لك اكل لحوم البشر !

هل تنكر ان هنالك اناس تاكل لحوم البشر بالفعل وخصوصا في غابات الأمازون عند القبائل المتوحشه المتخلفه ؟!
ومش بس بقبائل الامازون بل من الصينين والفلبنين ايضا !

ثم الموضوع كما سبق وقلنا يتحدث عن مجاعه حصلت في السامره لدرجة ان الناس اصبحوا ياكلون ابنائهم وقد سبق وانبأ سفر التثنيه بحدوث هذا عندما يرفض شعب اسرائيل قيادة الله لهم وقد بينا هذا في سفر التثنيه ..

فهل لك شي مفيد لتقوله او تغلق فمك هذا افضل بدل التعليقات البايخه !

قال داخل ومبسوط على روحه على شان يقول الصورة مش حقيقه !

طيب خذ هذه الصورة بدالها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## che guevara (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

  انا قولتلك الموقع وممكن تتاكد منه بنفسك . 
ولو عندك رد  صريح  وبدليل  قوله انا جبتلك الموقع ومنه نفسه بيقول ان الصوره مفبركه . 
شوف رد صريح وواضح وبدليل مش كلام فى الهوى لا يضر ولا ينفع وقوله .


----------



## che guevara (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

 وانا بقلك مفيش ام تاكل ابنها ودى مش محتاجه دليل ولا صور .
ولا فيه قبايل متوحشه بتاكل عيال ولا فى الصين ولا فى القمر . دى حتى البقره بتخاف على ابنها من رجليها لتخبطه . 
يعنى مفيش ام تضر ابنها اصلا مش تكلها وبرده الصور المفبركه كتير زى ما انته بتجيب وعارف .
بس حكايه  اكل البنادمين دى تبقى فى فلم هندى . اسطوره زى ازيس وازوريس الى صحوا من الموت . 
ودول مجرد اساطير . 
يعنى لو اسطوره ماشى . بس ام تاكل عيالها ده لا عقل ولا انسان يتخيل ام تحت فى الزيت والسمنه وشويه صلته وتعملك سندوتشى برجر ؟


----------



## الحوت (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



che guevara قال:


> انا قولتلك الموقع وممكن تتاكد منه بنفسك .
> ولو عندك رد  صريح  وبدليل  قوله انا جبتلك الموقع ومنه نفسه بيقول ان الصوره مفبركه .
> شوف رد صريح وواضح وبدليل مش كلام فى الهوى لا يضر ولا ينفع وقوله .



*يا حبيبي الموقع لا يقول ان الصورة مفبركة بلاش استهبال ..

هذا ما يقوله الموقع تباعك :

rotten dot com 
An archive of disturbing illustration 

The soft white underbelly of the net, eviscerated for all to see: Rotten dot com collects images and information from many sources to present the viewer with a truly unpleasant experience.​
فين بقول الموقع ان الصور FAKE يا صلعمي يا تابع محمد صلعم ؟!*



che guevara قال:


> وانا بقلك مفيش ام تاكل ابنها ودى مش محتاجه دليل ولا صور .
> ولا فيه قبايل متوحشه بتاكل عيال ولا فى الصين ولا فى القمر . دى حتى البقره بتخاف على ابنها من رجليها لتخبطه .
> يعنى مفيش ام تضر ابنها اصلا مش تكلها وبرده الصور المفبركه كتير زى ما انته بتجيب وعارف .
> بس حكايه  اكل البنادمين دى تبقى فى فلم هندى . اسطوره زى ازيس وازوريس الى صحوا من الموت .
> ...



*اسمع ياد انت شغل الاستهبال الاسلامي هذا تروح تعمله في منتداكم على امثالك مش هنا فاهم !

مش على مزاجك تقول مافيش ناس لحوم البشر ما تقعدش تتهبل ..

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أكل_لحوم_البشر

هذا عدا عن دينك الذي يبيح لك اكل اللحم الادمي !

اما ما ورد بالكتاب المقدس فاثبتنا انها نبؤة بحدوث هذا عندما يرفض شعب اسرائيل قيادة الله لهم كما ورد في سفر التثنيه ..!

قف عن المهاتره والكذب الاسلامي !

*


----------



## che guevara (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

 ياد يا ياد 
يا حبيبى ويكيديا ليست مصدر يعتمد عليه فى الوثلئق يعنى مش تروح تكتب مقال فيها وتاجى تدينى لينكه 
. ياد . 
قال فى ناس بتاكل البشر قال . 
اجرى ياد اضحك على عقل حد من الى بيصدقوا اى حاجه منكوا . 
وخلى بالك احسن امك تكلك ولا حاجه وساعتها  هتعملك شورما . هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## che guevara (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

 مش فاضى لعيال هبل زيكوا . 
شويه عيال عملين منتدى بيكلموا نفسهم . 
ولا يعرفوا حاجه فى الدين وبيرضوا ولا بيعرفوا اى حاجه . غيروا الجهل الى فيكوا . 
ومش كل شويه عيال يعملوا متدى . دى بقت مسخره على النت . 
تكوا البله مليت البلد .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

*يا تري الي بتعلة دة من اسوتك الحسنة بمحمدك الي احل اكل لحم اليهود والنصاري فعلا ابهي صورة لدينك*


----------



## che guevara (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

وانته كمان ياد بتقول كلام فى الهوى . اكل لحم مين ياد . خلاص ولا تزعل اما اقابل هبقى اكلك وعملك برجر . 
ودايما كلامكوا كلام اهبل وعبيط فعلا ومن غير دليل . واحد . 
يعنى شويه عيال وعملين منتدى ومش عرفين اى حاجه فى اى دين  وخلاص . 
ههههههههههههههههههه
روح يا بطرس العب بعيد


----------



## عناد (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



الحوت قال:


> *
> يا راجل قول كلام غير ده
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عناد (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



الحوت قال:


> *
> والله لو تبطل شغل حلق حوش بكون افصل ..
> 
> علقت على الصورة واغلقت فمك بقفل بحجم راسك عن اباحة دينك لاكل لحوم البشر !
> ...



هل تعتبر الصور  تبرير  على الفعله الخطاء 
يالله نفرض انها صحيحه 
الصوره يا حضرت صوره رجل اسيوي يأكل جنين لم يكتمل النمو  اي مجهض او ساقط من بطن امه يعني مولود ميت من الاساس
حتى الحشرات يأكلونها


----------



## الرب الكريم (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

مرحباً 
إلى كل من لايصدق أكل البشر أنظروا إلى هذا الفلاش 


http://www.zshare.net/download/57303543ff58149f/

هذا قد حدث في الصين من أكبر الدول إقتصادياً 

وربربة وكلام زايد ما أبي :t30:​


----------



## ديديموس (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



ahmed قال:


> وهل قداسة الله في رأيك تجعله يحكي قصة ليس لها عبرة
> وان كان هناك عبرة اين ​هيا



انت فاكر الوحي ده عبارة عن ايه؟

كتاب عند الله يحدفه يقع على دماغ النبي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فكروا شوية قبل ما تكتبوا، استخدموا العقل بطريقة حرة خارج نظام البرمجة الإسلامية


----------



## ديديموس (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



che guevara قال:


> ياد يا ياد
> يا حبيبى ويكيديا ليست مصدر يعتمد عليه فى الوثلئق يعنى مش تروح تكتب مقال فيها وتاجى تدينى لينكه
> . ياد .
> قال فى ناس بتاكل البشر قال .
> ...



مين أكل كبد حمزة بن عبد المطلب؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحوت (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

*يا عم ديديموس سيبك منه العضو che guevara مش شايفه داخل يستهبل :t33:

لا وبقولك ويكيديا اي واحد بيكتب فيه :new6:

صحيح ان موقوع ويكيديا طالته ايدي المسلمين بالتحريف ومعي الدليل :t16:

ولكن المعلومات الواردة فيه موثوقه وفي اخرها تجد مصادر البحث او المعلومات المذكورة ..

يعني مش من وحي خيال الكاتب .*


----------



## الحوت (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



عناد قال:


> هل تعتبر الصور  تبرير  على الفعله الخطاء



*حد فاهم حاجة يا اخوان يترجملي هذه العباره لو سمحتم :heat:*



> يالله نفرض انها صحيحه



*صحيحه غصب عنك :nunu0000:

وعلى فكره هذه الصورة وضعها واحد ملحد في احدي مواضيعي التي تتكلم عن تحليل الاسلام لاكل لحوم البشر فقلي مش بس المسلمين الي بياكلوا لحوم البشر وهذه الاباحه مش حكر عليهم واعطاني هذه الصورة وقلي هل هذا مسلم مثلا ؟!

يعني اهو مش مسلم وبياكل برضه البني ادميين مش المسلمين بس الي بياكلوا لحوم البشر .*



> الصوره يا حضرت صوره رجل اسيوي يأكل جنين لم يكتمل النمو  اي مجهض او ساقط من بطن امه يعني مولود ميت من الاساس
> حتى الحشرات يأكلونها



*طيب وبعدين :t9:

لغاية الان لم نفهم ما علاقه مداخلاتك بالموضوع ..!

الموضوع لا يتكلم اصلا عن تحليل لحوم البشر ولا عن اباحته بل يتكلم عن نبؤة في الكتاب المقدس وتحققت وصلى الله وبارك :t33:

بتموتوا في اللف والدوران يا مسلمين :t32:*


----------



## ديديموس (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



الحوت قال:


> *يا عم ديديموس سيبك منه العضو che guevara مش شايفه داخل يستهبل :t33:
> 
> لا وبقولك ويكيديا اي واحد بيكتب فيه :new6:
> 
> ...



مشكلة ويكيبيديا القسم العربي ده زبالة ، ترميه من ورا ضهرك وانت مغمض ما عدا بعض المقالات القليلة فيها استفادة 

القسم الانجليزي هو اللي روعة 

بس ايه الجهل ده بصراحة؟

ده فيه أمراض ما بتتنقلش بين البشر إلا بأكل لحوم البشر 
زي الكورو اللي دمر قبيلة الفور 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuru_(diseaseالمسلمين لا يقرأون


----------



## الحوت (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



ديديموس قال:


> المسلمين لا يقرأون


*
لا يا عزيزي المسلمين يقرأؤن جيدا ويعرفون كل شي ولكنهم يردون الطعن فقط لا غير وماهم اتيت بادله يقولك لا كذب .. خلاص هو كذب وخلاص عنده !

المسلم متعود يطرح الشبهات في منتدياته الاسلامية ولا احد يرد عليها لانه لا يدخل منتدياتهم المسيحين بسبب السب والشتم وقلة الادب وحذف الردود ..

لهذا حينما يطرح شبهه في منتدياتنا ويتم الرد عليها يصاب بالجنون ويحاول اختلاق الاكاذيب واللف والدوران لمجرد الطعن ليظهر بمظهر المنتصر .*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



> حد فاهم حاجة يا اخوان يترجملي هذه العباره لو سمحتم


ههههههههههههه



> يعني اهو مش مسلم وبياكل برضه البني ادميين مش المسلمين بس الي بياكلوا لحوم البشر .


يسلم تمك على هالرد الرائع.

الله يبارككم.


----------



## christianbible5 (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*



> اجرى ياد اضحك على عقل حد من الى بيصدقوا اى حاجه منكوا .
> وخلى بالك احسن امك تكلك ولا حاجه وساعتها هتعملك شورما . هههههههههههههههههههههههه


اسمع واتعلم لأنو في منتدياتكم ما فيش حد يعرف يرد حتى يجاوبك.



> وانته كمان ياد بتقول كلام فى الهوى . اكل لحم مين ياد . خلاص ولا تزعل اما اقابل هبقى اكلك وعملك برجر .
> ودايما كلامكوا كلام اهبل وعبيط فعلا ومن غير دليل . واحد .
> يعنى شويه عيال وعملين منتدى ومش عرفين اى حاجه فى اى دين وخلاص .
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> روح يا بطرس العب بعيد



طب شوية اخلاق أو لم تسمع عنها.
الله يسامحك
الرب معكم


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الناس بتاكل عيالها*

*







إسلاميا: أكل لحوم البشر - الأقباط الأحرار The Free Copts
http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12458





*​


----------

